# Can anyone recommend a DIY/assisted/part livery yard n glasgow/Renfrewshire?



## ariellaII (1 February 2013)

Moving to glasgow for a few months and obviously want to take Minnie with me so looking for a yard that offers DIY. Not full DIY as I'm too lazy to go up and turn her out in the mornings before work, ideally with the option of turn out and bringing in. School would be preferable and hacking, doesn't matter if its not off road though as she is excellent on the roads. Must have adequate turnout as she hates staying in, she is stabled at night in winter anyway but ideally stables must be quite well ventilated (she has respiratory problems). Location ideally within about 15 miles of glasgow. I drive so public transport isn't required. 

I know this seems like a really long list of requirements so I haven't bothered to add in how I have basically a portakabin's worth of stuff, over 25 rugs for her and a mountain of tack 

If anyone could suggest anything that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## blood_magik (1 February 2013)

wardhouse did assisted. there's also fordbank, gryffe, ingliston, midgavin.
I'm sure other people know of more


----------



## ElleD (1 February 2013)

Maidenhill in Newton Mearns-though I think they have a waiting list.


----------



## Kentaur (1 February 2013)

Check out http://www.wardhouse-equestrian.co.uk it should tick all your boxes


----------



## ariellaII (1 February 2013)

Thank you! 

Definitely going to give wardhouse a phone as does tick all of the boxes


----------



## kirstyfk (6 February 2013)

Finding livery around Glasgow can be really hard. I know people who kept horses in Cumbernauld and Kilmarnock as there was nothing affordable any closer.


----------

